# May 9: Philly- Old Man Savage, Citadel & BSR at Hot Shots



## Preacher (Mar 28, 2015)

Saturday, May 9 at 8:00pm
Hot Shots Bar & Grill
500 Gateway Blvd, Westville, New Jersey 08093

No Cover & Free Parking

Citadel https://www.facebook.com/TheeCitadel
and their ITunes page for a preview https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/f-*k-everyone-single/id963093842

Old Man Savage https://www.facebook.com/pages/Old-Man-Savage/224737314238420?fref=ts

Black Sun Rising https://www.facebook.com/BlackSunRisingmusic

Citadel are old, old friends of mine. Come out and support them!


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 28, 2015)

I don't think I'll be able to make it, but how much would this set me back if I were to go?


----------



## Preacher (Mar 28, 2015)

Just your drinks my friend. And yelp says they're a moderately priced bar. 
http://www.yelp.com/biz/hotshots-bar-and-grill-westville


----------



## Tude (Mar 28, 2015)

heh - we used to have a bar here called hot shots, and I do believe I owned a bar stool there


----------

